# Another Tauber-Dresden question



## Tony Vella (Aug 25, 2010)

Knowing I am not the only one who admires Richard Tauber, I dare ask for yet more help.

1924 was Tauber's last year at Dresden where he sang four roles as per contract. On June 16 he guest-appeared as Don José in Carmen. The three other roles were Cavalleria, Don Giovanni, and La Bohème but for these performances I cannot find any dates or references. As I think I mentioned before, getting pre-WWII info out of Staatoper Dresden in next to impossible. If anyone has any pertinent information I should very much appreciate dating these three 1924 productions.


----------

